# Lights...



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 6, 2015)

My buddy was showing me pictures of his setup and I was just thinking about getting new lights for next year what do you guys recommend me go with....MH/HPS or change to the florescent setup 



[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004L3AQ1U/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1433627526&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=600+watt+mh+hps+grow+light&dpPl=1&dpID=51LpKjRjjRL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1433627527435[/ame]


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 6, 2015)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002JQBQZQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?qid=1433627362&sr=8-8&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=5+bulb+t5+lamp&dpPl=1&dpID=41ASumkpL-L&ref=plSrch[/ame]


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 6, 2015)

:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2015)

T-5 veg and hps for flower. Works great for me.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 6, 2015)

Grower... Why are you confused



Duck... I was trying to avoid getting both


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2015)

Second choice mh veg, hps flower.
I would not use floros to flower with. Reason light wispy buds compared to hps.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 7, 2015)

jonnylorenzo said:


> Grower... Why are you confused
> 
> 
> 
> Duck... I was trying to avoid getting both


 


 





*Looking for something? *
We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site 




*Go to Amazon.com's Home Page *





*When I click on your amazon links this is what I get.*


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ever consider LED`s ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

jonnylorenzo said:


> Grower... Why are you confused
> 
> 
> 
> Duck... I was trying to avoid getting both


 
I'm confused, too. I couldn't get anything to come up either on Amazon--broken link?  Can you try reposting the link?

You can get a combo digi setup with both MH and HPS bulbs if you want to avoid buying two lights.  However, even with the same number of lumens per watt, the T5s will spread the light better and be cooler.  I did use MH all the time for vegging before I discovered T5s.  I do think it is worth it to try and get both lights if you can, but I understand if finances are tight and you can only swing one of them.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking about trying out the t5s BC a couple reasons they are cheaper and they run cooler like you said THG but also I need help with what types of bulbs I could get with the t5s...and I have 400w mh and hps now but I need better


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

You do not want to flower with T5s, though.  I was just talking about hem for veg.  And you can get a HID setup for not much more than a T5.

How large a space do you have?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 7, 2015)

My buddy has got some type of flower bulb for his t5s that's why I was questioning that but I have like a 2x4x6 box


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 7, 2015)

What is HID good for? Veg or flower?


----------

